# Trails rund um den Frankfurter Flughafen



## Edenfire (28. Mai 2008)

Hi liebe Mtb Community.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach schönen Trails rund um den Frankfurter Flughafen und Umgebung.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch ein paar Tipps für kleinere Touren geben 

Würde mich auf Antworten von euch freuen 

Liebe Grüße
Basti

(puh. erster Post geschafft  )


----------



## prodigy (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Direkt am Frankfurter Flughafen kenne ich keine Trails, aber im Mönchbruch  gibt es einen netten Wurzeltrail am Gundbach lang  (von dem Angelteich bei Walldorf zur Genoveva Hütte), am Hegbach bei Mörfelden gibt es was flowiges und von dem See an bei dem Mönchbruch Schloß  ist was parallel zur B486.

Gruß, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meduim (28. Mai 2008)

hi,

schau doch mal bei 

http://www.gpsies.com

http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/

http://www.gps-tour.info


hoffentlich ist da was passendes dabei  


Gruß, Felix


----------



## Edenfire (29. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten, im Laufe des Wochenendes werde ich mich mal auf den Weg nach Mörfelden machen.

Bisher hab ich leider nur kleine vereinzelnte Trails im Schwanheimer Wald gefunden die leider sehr verkommen sind und langsam zuwachsen. Zum teil werden die Trails auch als "Tierschutz-terretorium" ausgeschildert und bezäunt 

Vielleicht finde ich ja noch was passendes auf den anderen Seiten 


Grüße 
Basti


----------

